# Small Lathe < 10x22



## opensourcefan (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey all, 

I'm in the market for a new small lathe. 10x22 or less. There are many options from the 8x16's, 9x19's, 9x20's and 10x22's to choose from. All made in China, some to "slightly" better standards ie Grizzly.

I want to get a small lathe and mod and tune the poop out of it and make it my own. There is little to slim chance that I will need to move into something bigger as this is specific to my hobby use and don't have the space. Part of the hobby is tweaking the lathe itself.

Question: Which one in your opinion would be the best as a starting point? I'm thinking the one with the most accurate and ridged base (ways etc), however they're all kinda the same. So then I start thinking the cheapest since I'm going to work it over. Leaning towards a 9x19 Grizzly.

The modding community appears to be the highest on the 8x16's due to the requirement and price point.

I am going this route because finding an old lathe that isn't clapped out is proving difficult and they're all on the bigger, more of a burden size. If anyone can help in this area that would be great. Would rather have pride in an oldie machine. 

Budget is around 1600cdn give or take.

OSF


----------



## DPittman (Oct 29, 2021)

Well if tuning and modding is your thing, then the little Asian made lathe will have you pleased and busy for a long time.  It is quite fun making them better and more capable.  

Well I'm might be biased because of what I own but I would get the 10x22 lathe.  I would say that it is the most capable and rigid of the small bench lathes but won't take up all that much more room.  The 920 versions are very similar in many aspects.  Your $1600 budget should be able to find an older model of that size without much tooling.  Prices have gone up drastically in both the new and used market.  I think I only paid $1700 for my variable speed 10x22 when it was brand new 8-9 years ago IIRC.


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 29, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Well if tuning and modding is your thing, then the little Asian made lathe will have you pleased and busy for a long time.  It is quite fun making them better and more capable.
> 
> Well I'm might be biased because of what I own but I would get the 10x22 lathe.  I would say that it is the most capable and rigid of the small bench lathes but won't take up all that much more room.  The 920 versions are very similar in many aspects.  Your $1600 budget should be able to find an older model of that size without much tooling.  Prices have gone up drastically in both the new and used market.  I think I only paid $1700 for my variable speed 10x22 when it was brand new 8-9 years ago IIRC.



Yes, I must say I have been enjoying the thought of tweaking and modding. Just don't want to waste my time on a bad base. The 10x22 would be the best as it's rigidity would be the highest however you're correct, they're expensive. 

Being that Grizzly is in the US getting it up here adds quite a bit to the price. I'm pretty much priced out of everything except the cheapo 8x16

8x16 = 1600 cdn no name China. 
8x16 = 2100 cdn Grizzly
9x19 = 2400 cdn Grizzly
10x22 = 3000 cdn Grizzly 

Haven't found anything used that fits the bill. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 29, 2021)

Shout if there's something on the island you'd like to have looked at before spending the $ on ferries.


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 29, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Shout if there's something on the island you'd like to have looked at before spending the $ on ferries.


Thank you very much for the offer.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 30, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> I want to get a small lathe and mod and tune the poop out of it and make it my own.





DPittman said:


> Well if tuning and modding is your thing, then the little Asian made lathe will have you pleased and busy for a long time. It is quite fun making them better and more capable.



I am curious, what kinds of things are you guys referring to when you talk about modding and tweaking to improve a lathe?


----------



## gerritv (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a King KC1022, very similar to the Grizzly G0602.

-I replaced the motor with a DC treadmill motor. This gains variable speed, no more belt changes.
-I replaced the compound with  solid tool post. This gains much deeper cuts and parting off at >500 rpm
-Properly preload the spindle, removes chatter (someone had been at my spindle adjustment before me)
-Added a 5C collet chuck, a joy working with round stock now. You can remove a part, flip it over and still run true. Bought an inferial set of collets, then added metric ones as needed from KBC Tools.ca
-Added DRO's

Overall a solid base to work from. You can buy these new in Canada from King, KBC Tools and a similar one from BusyBee. Unless the Canadian $ goes to par, buying in the US is generally not worth it.

Gerrit


----------



## gerritv (Oct 30, 2021)

e.g. local to you, almost: https://www.kmstools.com/metalworki...industrial-10-quot-x-22-quot-metal-lathe.html


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 30, 2021)

gerritv said:


> e.g. local to you, almost: https://www.kmstools.com/metalworki...industrial-10-quot-x-22-quot-metal-lathe.html


I have been looking at that one, I suppose it would be a fair price vs the Grizzly once all is taken into account. I'm sure other than the stickers it's identical. 

It's an option but a pricey one for me.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> I have been looking at that one, I suppose it would be a fair price vs the Grizzly once all is taken into account. I'm sure other than the stickers it's identical.
> 
> It's an option but a pricey one for me.


I don't know but I got to think there are a few slightly used ones out there that may come to market... eventually.  But how long can a fellow wait?


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 30, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I don't know but I got to think there are a few slightly used ones out there that may come to market... eventually.  But how long can a fellow wait?


Do you have experience with a 8x16? I'm curious if it's worth a double price jump for me to a 10x22. I am also short on space so the footprint of a 8x16 (31ish inches) is more appealing than the 47" or so of the 10x22.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> Do you have experience with a 8x16? I'm curious if it's worth a double price jump for me to a 10x22. I am also short on space so the footprint of a 8x16 (31ish inches) is more appealing than the 47" or so of the 10x22.


No I don't have personal experience with that lathe.  However I do believe that length of lathe bed is often not lacking for many hobbyists even with short little lathes, but swing capability and rigidiness can just about never be too much.  
Rigidity is even more important than swing in my mind.  It is quite possible that the 8x16 lathe has just as good rigidity as the 10x22 lathes.  The bed may be the same width wise.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

I do have a 6x18 Atlas lathe (I no longer use) that I did not very often find that the length of material I could turn was a limiting factor for me. However I often wanted a bit more rigidity and swing.. hence the 10x22.  And now I wish I would could have gone with the 12x28 version but space is a limiting factor for me also.


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 30, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I do have a 6x18 Atlas lathe (I no longer use) that I did not very often find that the length of material I could turn was a limiting factor for me. However I often wanted a bit more rigidity and swing.. hence the 10x22.  And now I wish I would could have gone with the 12x28 version but space is a limiting factor for me also.


Well if I may enable you into spending more money I know of a good home for your 10x22


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> Well if I may enable you into spending more money I know of a good home for your 10x22


Ha ha I was thinking that it was almost hypocritical of me to suggest that someday must be about ready to sell their 10x22 lathe while I wasn't one of them.


----------



## thriller007 (Oct 30, 2021)

I ended up buying a Busy bee 10x22 a few years back. I really have not had any issues with it. It has its limitations for sure. I drove up to Calgary to look at a used lathe but the fellow could not decide what he wanted for it and I had the bug so just went and bought a new one. Hey I saved $350 on a project I was working on but spent about $3000 to do so. That being said I never regret buying that lathe. I use it quite often even if it is for quick jobs. Where are you located? I might be persuaded to part with a southbend 9" I have on the to do list.


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 30, 2021)

thriller007 said:


> I ended up buying a Busy bee 10x22 a few years back. I really have not had any issues with it. It has its limitations for sure. I drove up to Calgary to look at a used lathe but the fellow could not decide what he wanted for it and I had the bug so just went and bought a new one. Hey I saved $350 on a project I was working on but spent about $3000 to do so. That being said I never regret buying that lathe. I use it quite often even if it is for quick jobs. Where are you located? I might be persuaded to part with a southbend 9" I have on the to do list.


I'm in BC, lower mainland. Message me and we can discuss the SB9. I've never looked at them or done any research. Almost bought a Boxford but it was heavily abused and broken.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 30, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> Almost bought a Boxford but it was heavily abused and broken.


Just imagine the tuning and mod opportunities with that!


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 30, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Just imagine the tuning and mod opportunities with that!


Oh it was broken as if it had been dropped or hit with a fork lift or something. Also the compound and cross slides were ground away by something big spinning in the chuck. Gave me the willies, didn't want that much of a project.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 31, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> Oh it was broken as if it had been dropped or hit with a fork lift or something. Also the compound and cross slides were ground away by something big spinning in the chuck. Gave me the willies, didn't want that much of a project.


Ouch sounds like scrap iron, not a project.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 1, 2021)

gerritv said:


> I have a King KC1022, very similar to the Grizzly G0602.
> 
> -I replaced the motor with a DC treadmill motor. This gains variable speed, no more belt changes.
> -I replaced the compound with  solid tool post. This gains much deeper cuts and parting off at >500 rpm
> ...



If that's what you guys call tuning. Then I'm 100% on board. Been there done most of that. No bearing adjustments or motor replacements though. Dro in process. 

LOVE my 5C Collet Chuck. It's the only one that lives on my lathe more than on the shelf. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## whydontu (Nov 1, 2021)

you need to arrange this one 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 1, 2021)

whydontu said:


> you need to arrange this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just reached out, lets see what happens. Thank for posting that, I don't use FB


----------



## whydontu (Nov 1, 2021)

I didn’t know if you saw this. My son lives in Cloverdale, I’ve already asked him to see if he can buy it. If you want it, great, it’s yours for the same price. FYI this style of lathe is usable but not great, the mill is close to useless but for $400 it’s a steal even to re-sell


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 1, 2021)

whydontu said:


> I didn’t know if you saw this. My son lives in Cloverdale, I’ve already asked him to see if he can buy it. If you want it, great, it’s yours for the same price. FYI this style of lathe is usable but not great, the mill is close to useless but for $400 it’s a steal even to re-sell


I don't want to take it from your son, it's all good, you saw it first. The mill I don't need, already have what appears to be the same but standalone.


----------



## whydontu (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry, wasn’t clear. I’m trying to buy it whether you want it or not. You get first dibs if you want it.


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 1, 2021)

All yours, thank you for the heads up. If you keep an eye on FB please feel free to let me know if anything else pops up.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 3, 2021)

*Sold  · Metal Lathe and Work Bench
C$400*


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 3, 2021)

anyone in Ont (Delhi) able to take a peek at something for me?


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 4, 2021)

I don’t want to high jack a thread, but my BIL has expressed an interest in a metal lathe. He asked me to keep my eye out, in Eastern Ontario, for a good deal on a midsize lathe. Not a project lathe, he’s a beginner that just wants to learn some basic turning. We just missed a good deal on Craftex 10x22 for $1500.


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 4, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> I don’t want to high jack a thread, but my BIL has expressed an interest in a metal lathe. He asked me to keep my eye out, in Eastern Ontario, for a good deal on a midsize lathe. Not a project lathe, he’s a beginner that just wants to learn some basic turning. We just missed a good deal on Craftex 10x22 for $1500.


I just saw the King 10x22 and determined that it's too big for me to deal with. I guess the biggest lesson so far I've learned is getting a feel for the size of what you want, can fit, and need. I don't know what I need, I just want to mess around. I do know I want all the features that big lathes have because I like levers and dials and buttons to play with. However I just don't want something that is hard to move, takes up too much precious space, is too heavy for basic stands. 

I'm now looking at 9x20 and below.


----------



## combustable herbage (Nov 4, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> I don’t want to high jack a thread, but my BIL has expressed an interest in a metal lathe. He asked me to keep my eye out, in Eastern Ontario, for a good deal on a midsize lathe. Not a project lathe, he’s a beginner that just wants to learn some basic turning. We just missed a good deal on Craftex 10x22 for $1500.


@darrin1200  I don't know if you saw this one a bit of a drive but might be worth a look.






						King Metal lathe 9x20 - Lathes - Apsley, Ontario | Facebook Marketplace
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 4, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> @darrin1200  I don't know if you saw this one a bit of a drive but might be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys back east have all the good stuff.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 4, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> You guys back east have all the good stuff.



Why did you back off on the ML7?


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 4, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> @darrin1200  I don't know if you saw this one a bit of a drive but might be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibbs on this if @darrin1200 doesn't want it. I'll pay someone $100 plus fuel costs to manage a sale for me.


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 4, 2021)

@YYCHM  The seller didn't seem interested in dealing with a long distance sale. Wasn't going to get the info I wanted to make a sight unseen sale safe.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 4, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> @YYCHM  The seller didn't seem interested in dealing with a long distance sale. Wasn't going to get the info I wanted to make a sight unseen sale safe.


Bummer.


----------



## opensourcefan (Nov 4, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Bummer.


I'm sticking to the "everything happens for a reason" philosophy... If anyone knows what the reason is that would be great.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah that super 7 was such a great deal - it sold in ON for half the price in AB. If I had better connections I would ship it to AB for like $500 and make a killing re-selling it. BC is a bit cheaper then AB but not by much.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 4, 2021)

opensourcefan said:


> You guys back east have all the good stuff.


Part of it is just that the population of ON is about 3X greater than that of either AB or BC.  We have more machines offered but also have more buyers ready to pounce on a deal!

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 4, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Part of it is just that the population of ON is about 3X greater than that of either AB or BC.  We have more machines offered but also have more buyers ready to pounce on a deal!
> 
> Craig



ON is also part of the old rust belt - machining heart of Canada. Thus a lot of smoking deals in old machines.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 4, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Part of it is just that the population of ON is about 3X greater than that of either AB or BC.  We have more machines offered but also have more buyers ready to pounce on a deal!
> 
> Craig


You also had more machine tool manufacturers and manufacturing in general than out this way. I am so jealous of all the standard modern machines out your way. I would sell my south bends in a heartbeat if I could replace them with some Canadian iron.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 4, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> ON is also part of the old rust belt - machining heart of Canada. Thus a lot of smoking deals in old machines.



That's a better way to say it. 

I was going to say something more along the lines of Toronto area alone has more people in it than the rest of Canada combined! JK, but also not far from the truth. 

Also, Windsor was once known as the Tool and Die capital of the world - not just Canada. As I mentioned before - lots of self made millionaires came out of that. It lasted until the far east decided to put extreme efforts forward to claim that title. Kitchener Waterloo area was not far behind.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 5, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> @darrin1200  I don't know if you saw this one a bit of a drive but might be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this one did not pop up in my searches. Thanks
I just sent it off to my BIL to see how he feels about the drive..


----------

